# ooey Gooey



## indiglo (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry about that just learning how to use this. Here are some of my girls. How do ya like em?


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey man welcome to the forums... Do you know what strain that is?


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 7, 2007)

Sweet!!  Nice pics!  Looks like you've got some beauties on your hands!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2007)

*Looking great mang. How long ya got left before harvest or did they already come down? Great job mang, great job.  *


----------



## indiglo (Apr 8, 2007)

Not sure what strains they are. Seeds are from early or Mid 80's to 90's. Traveled all over the US. They have about a week or two left, depending on what they're lookin like. It's nice to be able to talk to some fellow medicators. Keepin to myself is hard. I want to show them off!


----------

